# Identifying my car alarm.



## ComradeX (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a used 1995 Mercury Tracer with what I assume is an aftermarket alarm. 

Yesterday my remote stopped working, leaving the alarm permanently engaged. No one can tell me what kind of alarm it is by the remote (there are no identifying marks on it beyond the word 'Typhoon' which doesn't seem to be a brand name).

This is not the first time this has happened, but it's not a dead battery issue so I am trying to find out everything I can about the alarm. 

I can't open the door without it going off, obviously, but I need to know where to look so that I can identify the model of the alarm and either uninstall it, get a new remote, or else figure out what the problem might be.

So, my first question is, how do I identify what the make and model of my car alarm is?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If it is an aftermarket system there should be a "valet" switch, usually a toggle or pushbutton hidden somewhere that you can use to turn the system off. These can be under the dash, in the glove box, etc. I usually put them in the ashtray. Usually all you need to do is have the ignition key in the "on" position and flip (or press) the switch. Much easier than uninstalling. If you can't find that, and if it really is an aftermarket system, there might be a wire bundle coming off the battery with some fuse holders. Pulling these should also turn it off. Good luck.


----------



## ComradeX (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. The valet switch worked and I was able to take the car in to get identified.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Good news. What make/model alarm system did it turn out to be? Were you able to get a new remote?


----------

